# Frontosa outbreak!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've just got another batch of frontosas from my Southern Zaria Frontosa pair!
There are about 50 free swimming fry!
They are all staying near the bottom at the moment and aren't feeding yet, though this is typical of frontosas in the first couple of weeks. They are black and white now, but in a couple of months will hopefully start to show their blue colours. If you would like to share any ideas about frontosas, don't hessitate.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, how cool!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Would you like to get rid of a few? are you in the states?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats!! I think cichlid man is in the UK


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah sorry mate, I'm int UK.:lol:
(^Northern British dialect LOL^)


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am havind a heck of a time trying to find small ones that don't cost a weeks paycheck.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont think I have ever even seen one before..

edited to add - I just looked these up - OMG, what beautiful fish! Im sure you are very, very proud to have fry!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes I am.
Hopefully when they're a bit bigger I can sell them.
I'll show you some pictures sometime, but for now I'm really just concentrating on getting them to feed. Even brine shrimp won't tempt them at the moment. I'll give them a couple more days, if they're not eating much by then, i'll have to raise them in a seperate tank to the parents.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

good luck! I cant wait to see pics!


----------

